# امتحاان لكل الأعضاء ؟؟ املأ الفراغات .............



## R.O.R.O (28 فبراير 2014)

*سالخير عليكم 
بما ان المنتدى نايم الفترة دى 
وبما انى كنت معتكفة مش بشارك كتير 
قولت اعمل موضوع يصحصح الدنيا شوية 
علشان انا حالة السكوت دى بتجبلى روح معنوية هههههههه 
الموضوع عبارة عن اسئلة 
كل المطلوب منكم تحطوا اسم العضو فى النقط 
يلا انتشروا واطلعوا من حالة النوم اللى انتوا فيها دى 
 يلا نبدأ ...
 1- العضو اللي تتمنى تشوف شكله هو ........ 
 2- عضو تلقبه بسوبر ستار شباب المنتدى......
3- عضوه تلقبها بسوبر ستار بنوتاااات المنتدى......... 
 4- عضو تقوله (ياغايب ليه ماتسأل).........
 5- عضو تقوله ( اشتقنالك)......... 
 6- عضو تقولو عملت ليه كدا ........
 7- عضو ارتحت له من اول ماشفت اسمه بالمنتدى.......
 8- عضو اول ماشفته ماكنتش بتحبه ويوم ما عرفته  أرتحت له...... 
 9- عضو رسمته فى خيالك .......
 10- عضو تحس انه بطه ( تخين )........ 
 11- عضو حاسس انه حلوووو....
 12- عضو طيب على نيته...... 
13- عضو شعبيته كبيره ومحبوب عند أغلب  الاعضاء........
 14- عضو تحسه برييء براءه اطفال........ 
 15- (الثقل  والرزانه والهدوء )تجتمع في العضو........
 16- عضو روومنسي..... 
17- عضو مثقف.....
 18- عضو مرح .... 
 19- عضو شاعر......
 20- عضو ذووووق......
 21- عضو نفسك تهديه هديه ايه هي الهديه ......... 
 22-  عضو نفسك تهديه اغنيه ايه هي الأغنيه .............
 23- عضو نفسك تهديه بيت شعر ايه هو بيت الشعر ...........
24- عضو دلـــوع .......... 
يلا مستياكم تجاوبوا على الاسئلة 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *1- العضو اللي تتمنى تشوف شكله هو بنت الكنيسة*
> *2- عضو تلقبه بسوبر ستار شباب المنتدى كاوزاكي*
> *3- عضوه تلقبها بسوبر ستار بنوتاااات المنتدى رورو ايهاب*
> *4- عضو تقوله (ياغايب ليه ماتسأل).ديزرت روز و شقاوة قلم*
> ...


موضوع جامد طحن يا رورتي
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 فبراير 2014)

*ميرا حبيبتى ايه السرعة دى لحقتى جاوبتى ههههههه 
ده انتى شاطرة اوووى 
نورتى يا حبيبتى الموضوع *​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميرا حبيبتى ايه السرعة دى لحقتى جاوبتى ههههههه *​
> *ده انتى شاطرة اوووى *
> *نورتى يا حبيبتى الموضوع *​


 هههههههه نحن في عصر السرعة يا بنوتي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 فبراير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههه نحن في عصر السرعة يا بنوتي
> ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبتي


*هههههههههههههههه ميرسى يا قمرايتى 
نورتى حبيبتى *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 فبراير 2014)

*يااااااااااه

وحشتني مواضيعك ديه

فعلاً النتدي نايم بشكل ميتوصفش

نفسي يرجع زي الاول تاني

المهم .. نجاوب علي الاسئلة
*
*
 1- العضو اللي تتمنى تشوف شكله هو ........ 


اول سؤال كدة >_<

الاجابة كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير


انا شوفت كتير من المنتدي

بس اللي منهم لسة


امة
 (هموت و اشوفها )

ماي روك

سرجيوس

ايريني

**اليعازر

كاندي

النهيسي

دونا و بنتها

نيفيان و بنتها

حبو

ارسانيوس

بتول و العصابة بتاعتها

صوت صارخ

موكي

تماف

عبووووووووووووووووود

ايميليا

استاذ هشام

كلدانية

ولسة كتيييييييييييييير



2- عضو تلقبه بسوبر ستار شباب المنتدى......

مش عارف

ممكن الواد بيتر 


 3- عضوه تلقبها بسوبر ستار بنوتاااات المنتدى......... 

كتير

بس اختار منهم اختي لارا

  4- عضو تقوله (ياغايب ليه ماتسأل).........

بنت الانبا انطونيوس

  5- عضو تقوله ( اشتقنالك)......... 

عضو كدة ^_^

  6- عضو تقولو عملت ليه كدا ........

حد ساب المنتدي

  7- عضو ارتحت له من اول ماشفت اسمه بالمنتدى.......

امة و استاذ ايمن و البت الهبلة لارا

  8- عضو اول ماشفته ماكنتش بتحبه ويوم ما عرفته  أرتحت له......

مفيش

 9- عضو رسمته فى خيالك .......

مش فاهم أوي ^_^

يعني عضو رمه في خيالي يعني ولا أيه ؟؟

لو كان كدة تبقي امي امة

رسملها صورة في خيالي

  10- عضو تحس انه بطه ( تخين )........ 

انا و بلا فخر هههههههههههه

  11- عضو حاسس انه حلوووو....

كلوووووووووووووووووو

  12- عضو طيب على نيته...... 

كتيييييييير

 13- عضو شعبيته كبيره ومحبوب عند أغلب  الاعضاء........

حبو و استاذ ايموووووون

  14- عضو تحسه برييء براءه اطفال........ 

استاذ النهيسي و مدام ماري ^_^

  15- (الثقل  والرزانه والهدوء )تجتمع في العضو........

اله الصمت ( اظن الرسالة وصلت ^__^ )

  16- عضو روومنسي..... 

موووووووووووووووووكي

 17- عضو مثقف.....

استاذ ايمووووووون

  18- عضو مرح .... 

90% من بنانيت المنتدي 

  19- عضو شاعر......

الواد سمير ( المقموووص )

  20- عضو ذووووق......

استاذ النهيسي

  21- عضو نفسك تهديه هديه ايه هي الهديه ......... 

و احدة انتي متعرفيهاش اسمها رورو

اهديها احلي سقفة علي مواضيعها المتميزة دائماً

و كمان امي امة

اهديها احلي بوكيه ورد مش وردة واحدة

البت لارا

اهديها مناديل علشان هي عيوطة ههههههههههههههه

( حاسس ان في حد هيجري ورايا بالشبشب ^__^ )

  22-  عضو نفسك تهديه اغنيه ايه هي الأغنيه .............

لأ مليش في الاغاني

  23- عضو نفسك تهديه بيت شعر ايه هو بيت الشعر ...........

يريتني كنت قلت اغنية

انا ليا في الشعر انا !!

 24- عضو دلـــوع .......... *

بنت دونا و بنت نيفو


*شوفتي .. التزمت بأجابة واحدة ^__________^*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *يااااااااااه
> 
> وحشتني مواضيعك ديه
> 
> ...


لا انا مش هجرى بالشبب انا هجرى وراك بالساطور هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مش هجاوب علشان كل الاسئلة اجابتها هتبقى ع اربع اعضاء هما اللى بحبهم اوى هنا واكتر ناس بحبهم وبحترمهم من قلبى
وانت اكيد اولهم ياكيمو كونو
​


----------



## soul & life (28 فبراير 2014)

يا ولكم يا ولكم اخيرا رورو نورت بمواضيعها الجهنمية هههه


يلا نبدأ ...
1- العضو اللي تتمنى تشوف شكله هو ......ماما أمة.. 
2- عضو تلقبه بسوبر ستار شباب المنتدى...وائل او ساكى...
3- عضوه تلقبها بسوبر ستار بنوتاااات المنتدى.....ايميليا.... 
4- عضو تقوله (ياغايب ليه ماتسأل).....شقاوة ....
5- عضو تقوله ( اشتقنالك)......بتول... 
6- عضو تقولو عملت ليه كدا ...جوجو ( اوسى ).....
7- عضو ارتحت له من اول ماشفت اسمه بالمنتدى...ماما أمة....
8- عضو اول ماشفته ماكنتش بتحبه ويوم ما عرفته أرتحت له....استاذ عبود ههههه.. 
9- عضو رسمته فى خيالك ..كتير بتخيلهم.....
10- عضو تحس انه بطه ( تخين )...ههههه كنت بحسب استاذ ايموندد بس طلع سمبتيك..... 
11- عضو حاسس انه حلوووو.ايمى وموكى...
12- عضو طيب على نيته...رورو قلبها ابيض زى الفل... 
13- عضو شعبيته كبيره ومحبوب عند أغلب الاعضاء....استاذ ايموندد....
14- عضو تحسه برييء براءه اطفال.....حبوا  طبعا بلا منااازع ... 
15- (الثقل والرزانه والهدوء )تجتمع في العضو....بابا صوت صارخ....
16- عضو روومنسي..كليموو... 
17- عضو مثقف.يوحنا المصرى....
18- عضو مرح ..يوليوس ومش عارفة ليه مختفى ربنا يطمنا عليه.. 
19- عضو شاعر.كليمو.....
20- عضو ذووووق......Admantios
21- عضو نفسك تهديه هديه ايه هي الهديه ......بتول اهديها صينية مكرونة بالبشاميل بس لما نفطر... 
22- عضو نفسك تهديه اغنيه ايه هي الأغنيه ..........سوسو اهديها اغنية فيروز علمونى...
23- عضو نفسك تهديه بيت شعر ايه هو بيت الشعر .......ممكن استبدلها بمقطوعة لعمر خيرتاهديها لبابا صوت صارخ....
24- عضودلوع   دونا الصغيرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 فبراير 2014)

*ايه يا كيمووووو ده حرام عليك 
ده انت التزمت بالاجابات اووى ههههههههههه 
كان فاضل مين مش قولته 
نورت الموضوع يا كيمو *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 فبراير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا ولكم يا ولكم اخيرا رورو نورت بمواضيعها الجهنمية هههه
> يلا نبدأ ...
> 1- العضو اللي تتمنى تشوف شكله هو ......ماما أمة..
> 2- عضو تلقبه بسوبر ستار شباب المنتدى...وائل او ساكى...
> ...


*نيفوووووووو حبيبتى اعمل ايه بقى لقيت المنتدى نايم قولت مبدهاااش 
عاوزين حاجة تصحصه شوية هههههههههه 
نورتى يا نيفو اجابابتك كلها جميلة :flowers:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 فبراير 2014)

*موضوع مميز ......... كالعادة ......

ربنا يستر ......:blush2::blush2::blush2:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2014)

*موضوع لذيذ زيك يا روروو 
يثبت​*


----------



## kawasaki (28 فبراير 2014)

*- العضو اللي تتمنى تشوف شكله هو خالتو *
*2- عضو تلقبه بسوبر ستار شباب المنتدى بيس*
*3- عضوه تلقبها بسوبر ستار بنوتاااات المنتدى لارا*
*4- عضو تقوله (ياغايب ليه ماتسأل) رأفت برسوم *
*5- عضو تقوله ( اشتقنالك)بنت الكنيسه *
*6- عضو تقولو عملت ليه كدا هو عارف نفسه *
*7- عضو ارتحت له من اول ماشفت اسمه بالمنتدى بابا*
*8- عضو اول ماشفته ماكنتش بتحبه ويوم ما عرفته أرتحت له هي كانت خناقه مع ميرا بس بعد كده عزتها اكتر من اختي *
*9- عضو رسمته فى خيالك ماما امه *
*10- عضو تحس انه بطه ( تخين )بتول .دائما بتضرب محشي *
*11- عضو حاسس انه حلوووو. هو انا قابلته .عمو ايمن عسول *
*12- عضو طيب على نيته حبو اعدائكم*
*13- عضو شعبيته كبيره ومحبوب عند أغلب الاعضاء خالتو*
*14- عضو تحسه برييء براءه اطفال ميرا علشان غلبانه *
*15- (الثقل والرزانه والهدوء )تجتمع في العضو بابا*
*16- عضو روومنسي م/نفيان *
*17- عضو مثقف بيس*
*18- عضو مرح لارا*
*19- عضو شاعر سمير*
*20- عضو ذووووق امي كاندي واختي الغاليه دونا *
*21- عضو نفسك تهديه هديه ايه هي الهديه شوفت في مكتبه المحبه تمثال كبير لمار جرجس حلو اوي نفسي ابعته لخالتو *
*22- عضو نفسك تهديه اغنيه ايه هي الأغنيه كل اغاني جورج ابعتها لأختي رورو *
*23- عضو نفسك تهديه بيت شعر ايه هو بيت الشعر لكل الاعضاء *
*أَخِـلاَّءُ الـرِّجَـالِ هُـمْ كَثِيـرٌ*​ 
*وَلَكِـنْ فِـي البَـلاَءِ هُـمْ قَلِيـلُ*​ 
*فَـلاَ تَغْـرُرْكَ خُلَّـةُ مَنْ تُؤَاخِـي*​ 
*فَمَـا لَكَ عِنْـدَ نَـائِبَـةٍ خَلِيـلُ*​ 
*وَكُـلُّ أَخٍ يَقُــولُ أَنَـا وَفِـيٌّ*​ 
*وَلَكِـنْ لَيْـسَ يَفْعَـلُ مَا يَقُـولُ*​ 
*سِـوَى خِلٍّ لَهُ حَسَـبٌ وَدِيـنٌ*​ 
*فَذَاكَ لِمَـا يَقُـولُ هُوَ الفَعُـولُ*​*24- عضو دلـــوع لارا*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 فبراير 2014)

*يلا نبدأ ...
 1- العضو اللي تتمنى تشوف شكله هو .....كيمو... 
 2- عضو تلقبه بسوبر ستار شباب المنتدى...ساكى اكيد...
3- عضوه تلقبها بسوبر ستار بنوتاااات المنتدى......ايرينى... 
 4- عضو تقوله (ياغايب ليه ماتسأل)......سارة...
 5- عضو تقوله ( اشتقنالك)...سارة...... 
 6- عضو تقولو عملت ليه كدا ....مفيش ....
 7- عضو ارتحت له من اول ماشفت اسمه بالمنتدى..حبو اعدائكوا.....
 8- عضو اول ماشفته ماكنتش بتحبه ويوم ما عرفته  أرتحت له...مفيش... 
 9- عضو رسمته فى خيالك ...بيسو....
 10- عضو تحس انه بطه ( تخين )....كيمو هههههههههه.... 
 11- عضو حاسس انه حلوووو..مش عارفة..
 12- عضو طيب على نيته...ميرا... 
13- عضو شعبيته كبيره ومحبوب عند أغلب  الاعضاء...ساكى.....
 14- عضو تحسه برييء براءه اطفال...مفيش..... 
 15- (الثقل  والرزانه والهدوء )تجتمع في العضو..بابا صوت......
 16- عضو روومنسي....سمير الشاعر. 
17- عضو مثقف..كلدنية...
 18- عضو مرح .ساكى... 
 19- عضو شاعر...سمير...
 20- عضو ذووووق..الكل....
 21- عضو نفسك تهديه هديه ايه هي الهديه ....ايرينى وحبو  وكيمو اكيد اهديهم وردة..... 
 22-  عضو نفسك تهديه اغنيه ايه هي الأغنيه ......سارة اغنية ياغايب لية ماتسال.......
 23- عضو نفسك تهديه بيت شعر ايه هو بيت الشعر ....ايرينى ( الحلزونة ياما الحلزونة ).......
24- عضو دلـــوع ......انا تقريبا :t33:.... *


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 فبراير 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *موضوع لذيذ زيك يا روروو
> يثبت​*


*ميرسى يا دودو *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 فبراير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *- العضو اللي تتمنى تشوف شكله هو خالتو *
> *2- عضو تلقبه بسوبر ستار شباب المنتدى بيس*
> *3- عضوه تلقبها بسوبر ستار بنوتاااات المنتدى لارا*
> *4- عضو تقوله (ياغايب ليه ماتسأل) رأفت برسوم *
> ...


نورت يا ساكى الموضوع 
اجاباتك كلها جميلة وميرسى للاهداء الجميل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 فبراير 2014)

*الله الله عالمواضيع الجامممده اوووووي دي
موضوع حلو اووي  والاسئله بتاعته دمها خفيف زي صاحبة الموضوع بالظبط ^,^

**تسلم ايديكي بجد يارورتي*

استعنا عالشقا بالله 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*1- العضو اللي تتمنى تشوف شكله هو ماما امة وماما كاندي وكتيرررر
 2- عضو تلقبه بسوبر ستار شباب المنتدى استاذ عبود**:t33:
3- عضوه تلقبها بسوبر ستار بنوتاااات المنتدى رورو:t16:
 4- عضو تقوله (ياغايب ليه ماتسأل) الملكة هيلانة
 5- عضو تقوله ( اشتقنالك) بنت الكنيسة
 6- عضو تقولو عملت ليه كدا مفيـش
 7- عضو ارتحت له من اول ماشفت اسمه بالمنتدى بجد كتير
 8- عضو اول ماشفته ماكنتش بتحبه ويوم ما عرفته  أرتحت له بلاش فضايح:t33:
 9- عضو رسمته فى خيالك ماما امة ودونا
 10- عضو تحس انه بطه ( تخين ) استاذ ايمن:t33:
 11- عضو حاسس انه حلوووو الحلاوة حلاوة الروح وبالتالي كل الاعضاء حلوين
 12- عضو طيب على نيته رمسيس
13- عضو شعبيته كبيره ومحبوب عند أغلب  الاعضاء رورتي
 14- عضو تحسه برييء براءه اطفال ايمليا
 15- (الثقل  والرزانه والهدوء )تجتمع في العضو موكي
 16- عضو روومنسي ميرا
17- عضو مثقف استاذ ادمن
 18- عضو مرح ايرو ونيفو
 19- عضو شاعر بيتشر
 20- عضو ذووووق استاذ عبد يسوع المسيح وتماف ماريا (قمة في الزوق )
 21- عضو نفسك تهديه هديه ايه هي الهديه بابا صوت اهديله بوكية ورد
 22-  عضو نفسك تهديه اغنيه ايه هي الأغنيه اغنيه "اجدع صحاب" اهديها لكل اصحابي في المنتدي 
 23- عضو نفسك تهديه بيت شعر ايه هو بيت الشعر ماليش في الشعر اصراحه : )
24- عضو دلـــوع دونا الصغننة

موضوع رائع جدا يارورو وبجد استمتعتت اووي بالمشاركة فيه
:flowers:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 فبراير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الله الله عالمواضيع الجامممده اوووووي دي
> موضوع حلو اووي  والاسئله بتاعته دمها خفيف زي صاحبة الموضوع بالظبط ^,^
> 
> **تسلم ايديكي بجد يارورتي*
> ...


*روح قلبى ميرسى لاسمى اللى حتطيه فى اماكن ميستحقهاش 
ربنا يخليكى ليا يا روحى نورتى يا بيبى الموضوع 
واجاباتك كلها جميلة *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2014)

*1- العضو اللي تتمنى تشوف شكله هما كتاااار اوى الحقيقه-- نفسى اشوف بتول-خادم البتول -إرينى-ادمنتيوس-ماما إمه-كيمو-إميليا- ديزى-وايت-رنوش-كاندى-نيفيان-كريما-راشى-يوليوس و ناس تانيا كتيييييييييييييير(روروشوفت شكلها ههههه)*
*2- عضو تلقبه بسوبر ستار شباب المنتدى ساكى -كيمو*
*3- عضوه تلقبها بسوبر ستار بنوتاااات المنتدى موكى-يويو *
*4- عضو تقوله (ياغايب ليه ماتسأل)شقاوه- وايت-جاجاجورج-جورجينو-رد333*
*5- عضو تقوله ( اشتقنالك) Twin-Critic-marcelino-راشى*
*6- عضو تقولو عملت ليه كدا جاكس*
*7- عضو ارتحت له من اول ماشفت اسمه بالمنتدى ماما إمه-الباحث عن الراعى الصالح*
*8- عضو اول ماشفته ماكنتش بتحبه ويوم ما عرفته أرتحت له دونا الكبيره هههههههه كنت بخاف تغلق الموضوع على صوابع إدايا-- بس شوفتها بئا و ناسبنا الحكومه هههه و بقينا ارايب هههههه يعنى هتقفل الموضوع على رقبتى دلوقتى هههههههههههههه لانها باقت اختى *
*9- عضو رسمته فى خيالك*
*رسمت ناس كتير فى خيالى -- ممكن ابوتاربوا ههههه*
*10- عضو تحس انه بطه ( تخين ) حبو هههههه حد يعرفها ههه*
*11- عضو حاسس انه حلوووو....كل الاعضاء حلوييين الكل جمييل*
*12- عضو طيب على نيته ميرا-استاذى النهيسى-حبيب يسوع*
*13- عضو شعبيته كبيره ومحبوب عند أغلب الاعضاء عبووووووووود-رمسيس*
*14- عضو تحسه برييء براءه اطفال كيمو- ميرا *
*15- (الثقل والرزانه والهدوء )تجتمع في العضو ابى صوت*
*16- عضو روومنسي كاليمو*
*17- عضو مثقف خادم البتول- ايموندد*
*18- عضو مرح رورو و باتو*
*19- عضو شاعر - سمير الشاعر-بيتشر-المفدى بالدم-نيفوووو*
*20- عضو ذووووق ادمنتيوس*
*21- عضو نفسك تهديه هديه ايه هي الهديه -اهدى الكل ورده لكل واحد وردايه-- طبعا هكون سرقاهم من اى جونينا*
*22- عضو نفسك تهديه اغنيه ايه هي الأغنيه اهدى*
*اغنيه لعبود---*
*رد على اغنيه محدث ثااااف-*
*لما عبوهاب يجى هنزل بأغنيه -" بص ثوف مين يوعدىىىىى"*
*و بعدين و انا بترفد انزلو لى بأغنيه --"مع الثلامه مع الثلامه يا ام عمه مايله" هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*23- عضو نفسك تهديه بيت شعر ايه هو بيت الشعر *
*اهدى بيت شعر لاستاذ ايمن- الشعر لابن المقرب العيونى*
كَم أُرجِعُ الزَفرَاتِ في أَحشائي وإلامَ في دارِ الهَوانِ ثوائي
لم يَبقَ مِنّي مِن مُساوَرَةِ الأَذى وَالضَّيمِ غَيرُ حُشاشَةٍ وَذماءِ​

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ترجم بئا 
*24- عضو دلـــوع مفيش حد حدانا دلوع*
*-- إحنا منتدى من عائله محافظه-- الدلع حرام-- لو شوفنا حد دلوع لازمن نرجمه *​غير لو كنتى تقصدى د-لوع-- يعنى بيتلاوع 
فمعندناش الصنف ده كمانى هههههههه

اوووف اخيرا الموضوع صعب جدا عفكرا-- و الواحد غصب عنه بينسى اسامى


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 مارس 2014)

*حبوووو كالعادة فطستينى على نفسى من الضحك بخفة دمك 
نورتى يا حبيبتى واجاباتك كلها جميلة 
نجحتى بتقدير امتياز هههههههههههه 
فين الحاجة الساقعة بقى 
*​


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2014)

يا مواضيعك يا رورو 
ايوه كده صححى المنتدى شويه 
موضوع جميل ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 مارس 2014)

candy shop قال:


> يا مواضيعك يا رورو
> ايوه كده صححى المنتدى شويه
> موضوع جميل ​


*ميرسى يا مامتى ربنا يخليكى 
يلا بقى حلى الامتحان 
هديكى فرصة تذاكرى قدامك 10 دقايق هههههه *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 مارس 2014)

*1- العضو اللي تتمنى تشوف شكله هو ........ 
كل المنتدي 
2- عضو تلقبه بسوبر ستار شباب المنتدى......
كوازاكي 
3- عضوه تلقبها بسوبر ستار بنوتاااات المنتدى......... 
واثقة فيك يا رب 
4- عضو تقوله (ياغايب ليه ماتسأل).........
سارة 
5- عضو تقوله ( اشتقنالك).........
بنت الكنيسة  
6- عضو تقولو عملت ليه كدا ........
محدش 
7- عضو ارتحت له من اول ماشفت اسمه بالمنتدى.......
الاستاذ ايمن ربنا يباركة ويخلية لينا يا رب 
8- عضو اول ماشفته ماكنتش بتحبه ويوم ما عرفته أرتحت له......
مفيش  
9- عضو رسمته فى خيالك .......
الاستاذ ايمن -لارا-بتول-رورو-وناس تاني 
10- عضو تحس انه بطه ( تخين )........
انا عارف حد بس مش هقول  
11- عضو حاسس انه حلوووو....
كل الاعضاء حلوين 
12- عضو طيب على نيته...... 
مش عارف 
13- عضو شعبيته كبيره ومحبوب عند أغلب الاعضاء........
الاستاز ايمن بلا منازع 
14- عضو تحسه برييء براءه اطفال........ 
حبوا اعدائكم 
15- (الثقل والرزانه والهدوء )تجتمع في العضو........
موكي 
16- عضو روومنسي..... 
كليمو
17- عضو مثقف.....
ايريني
18- عضو مرح .... 
الاستاذ ادمن تويز-الاستاذ ايمن 
19- عضو شاعر......
كليمو
20- عضو ذووووق......
كل الاعضاء
21- عضو نفسك تهديه هديه ايه هي الهديه ......... 
**والهدية عربية علشان تدخل المنتدي براحتها **(بتول )
22- عضو نفسك تهديه اغنيه ايه هي الأغنيه ...
ماليش في الاغاني ..........
23- عضو نفسك تهديه بيت شعر ايه هو بيت الشعر ...........
تماف ماريا 
24- عضو دلـــوع ..........
لارا
كدة انا جاوبت بكل امانة 
علشان درجة الامانة تحطيها في التقدير يا (رورو)
 *


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 مارس 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
نورت يا رمسيس احاباتك كلها حلوة 
بس هتنقص درجة قولى ليه بقى 
اقولك ليه علشان مش جبتلى عربية زى بتول 
ههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 مارس 2014)

هههههههه
لا بتول لازمها عربية 
انتي جوزك بيغير عليكي 
وهو عايز يجيب عربية دايو
طبعا هيركبك فيها متقلقيش


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هههههههه
> لا بتول لازمها عربية
> انتي جوزك بيغير عليكي
> وهو عايز يجيب عربية دايو
> طبعا هيركبك فيها متقلقيش


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
وانا لسة هستنى ماشى امرى لله استنى لما جوزى يجيب الدايو بقى *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 مارس 2014)

الا قوليلي يا رورو 
هو لية مختار الدايو


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الا قوليلي يا رورو
> هو لية مختار الدايو


*ههههههههههههههههههههه مين قالك كدا 
دى احلام احلام ههههههههههههه *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 مارس 2014)

يا خبر 
خلية يبعد عن احلام دي 
حاولي تشدية ليكي 
وبعدين احلام لية 
طيب اسألية 
هيقولك انشاء اللة هشتري العربية قريب 
علي فكرة 
انا كنت هشتري عربية بس قولت خليها للسنة الجاية ان شاء الله وعشنا انا مش بتنازل عن هدف انا رسمتة في دماغي


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يا خبر
> خلية يبعد عن احلام دي
> حاولي تشدية ليكي
> وبعدين احلام لية
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه احلام احسن من غيرها 
ربنا يحقق لك كل احلامك وامنياتك يارب *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حبوووو كالعادة فطستينى على نفسى من الضحك بخفة دمك *​
> *نورتى يا حبيبتى واجاباتك كلها جميلة *
> *نجحتى بتقدير امتياز هههههههههههه *
> *فين الحاجة الساقعة بقى *​


 إنه الفخ!
 لقد فقعت فى الفخ  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 لو كنت اعرف ان الى ينجح هتبقه عليه الحاجه الساقعه كنت صقت نفسى ههههه:t19:


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إنه الفخ!
> لقد فقعت فى الفخ  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لو كنت اعرف ان الى ينجح هتبقه عليه الحاجه الساقعه كنت صقت نفسى ههههه:t19:


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ﻻ يا حبو خلاص عليا انا الحاجة الساقعة
مش هنخسر بعض عليها هههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2014)

يلا نبدأ ...
1- العضو اللي تتمنى تشوف شكله هو ........  كتير بس نفسى اشوف استاذى ماى روك وماما أمه و تاسونى دونا واستاذى النهيسى واستاذى فريدى وماما كاندى وماما هابى أنجل 

2- عضو تلقبه بسوبر ستار شباب المنتدى......  مالناش دعوة هههههههههه
3- عضوه تلقبها بسوبر ستار بنوتاااات المنتدى.........  بردو مالناش دعوة هههههههه
4- عضو تقوله (ياغايب ليه ماتسأل)......... ليه ما تسأل عن المنتدى مش ليا ههههههههه اقولها لتاسونى روزى واستاذ توين واستاذ كريتيك وفى تاسونى كانت طيوبة مش افتكر الاسم اسمها نور العالم  مش افتكر بصراحة 
وتاسونى اسميشايل وتاسونى فراشة مسيحية و استاذ مينا البطل 

5- عضو تقوله ( اشتقنالك).........   كل عضو غايب واديله فترة مدخلش المنتدى 
6- عضو تقولو عملت ليه كدا ........ مفيش لان تعاملاتى قليلة 

7- عضو ارتحت له من اول ماشفت اسمه بالمنتدى.......  امممممم تاسونى دونا نبيل اول شخصية اتعاملت معاها 

8- عضو اول ماشفته ماكنتش بتحبه ويوم ما عرفته أرتحت له......  شفته فين يا جدعان هههههههه  ..تقصدوا اتعاملت معاهم . كوبتك لايون كان دمه غلس على قلبى وبردو جورج ههههههه ومينا البطل بردو هههههههه  (انا هضرب شكلى ) لكن لما اتعاملت معاهم لقيتهم طيبين بجد  بس مش اوى يعنى هههههههه

9- عضو رسمته فى خيالك ....... ههههههههههه المباركين فقط عارفين رسمت مين 
10- عضو تحس انه بطه ( تخين )........  ههههههه فى عضو استاذ غالى اسمه مش افتكر اوى اسمه حاجة فيها الكتريك مش كريتيك لأ وحاطط صورة البابا كيرلس السادس 

11- عضو حاسس انه حلوووو.... حلو شكلا ولا حلو قلباً بحس ماكس مايك او اخوه باين الاسم متقارب بحس شخصيات حلوة رغم متعاملتش معاهم بس بحس بذوقيات عالية 
12- عضو طيب على نيته......  استاذى النهيسى  طيب وقلبه ابيض  وماما هابى أنجل 
13- عضو شعبيته كبيره ومحبوب عند أغلب الاعضاء........  استاذى النهيسى واستاذى ايمن وماما أمــــــه وتاسونى دونــــــا 
14- عضو تحسه برييء براءه اطفال........  فى عضو كدة بيزعل بسرعة وتحس انه طيوب اسمه ايه ياربى اسمه سمير الشاعر هههههه
15- (الثقل والرزانه والهدوء )تجتمع في العضو........  اممممم فى كتير استاذى فريدى و بابا صوت صارخ وفى استاذ كدة بحسه كدة لكن متعاملتش معاه ولا مرة اسمه يوسف الصديق وكمان تاسونى بسم الصليب 
16- عضو روومنسي.....  هههههههه مالناش دعوة 
17- عضو مثقف..... كريتيك 
18- عضو مرح ....  استاذ عبود بيحب الضحك وموضوعاته البعض بحبها 
19- عضو شاعر...... تاسونى تيوليب وباسون توين وتاسونى نيفين 
20- عضو ذووووق...... AdmanTios	
21- عضو نفسك تهديه هديه ايه هي الهديه .........  كل اعضاء المنتدى اهديهم ورد احمر وورد ابيض ياسمين علشان بحبه 
22- عضو نفسك تهديه اغنيه ايه هي الأغنيه ............. اغنية روحية " اجمل خدام " بقدمها لكل عضو بيحب المنتدى وبيشارك وبيخدم 
23- عضو نفسك تهديه بيت شعر ايه هو بيت الشعر ........... بهدى لماما أمه الجزء دة لمثلث الرحمات قداسة البابا شنودة اللى بيقول :

أغلق الباب وحاجج فى دجى الليل يسوعا
وأملأ الليل صلاة وصراعاً ودموعا 

24- عضو دلـــوع : معظم بنات المنتدى يا اختشى عايشين دور الدلع هههههههههههه




+ اتمنى اكون عرفت اجاوب وبتلقائية شديدة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2014)

ABOTARBO قال:


> 8- عضو اول ماشفته ماكنتش بتحبه ويوم ما عرفته أرتحت له......  شفته فين يا جدعان هههههههه  ..تقصدوا اتعاملت معاهم . كوبتك لايون كان دمه غلس على قلبى وبردو جورج ههههههه ومينا البطل بردو هههههههه  (انا هضرب شكلى ) لكن لما اتعاملت معاهم لقيتهم طيبين بجد  بس مش اوى يعنى هههههههه


*والله فيك الخير 
اول مره اسمي يتذكر هنا 
رغم انه اتذكر في حاجه مش اوي 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *والله فيك الخير
> اول مره اسمي يتذكر هنا
> رغم انه اتذكر في حاجه مش اوي
> *​



ههههههههههههه اوعى تزعل 

مش لوحدك معاك اخوة اخرين :fun_lol:

بس غيرت الفكرة خلاث :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2014)

ABOTARBO قال:


> يلا نبدأ ...
> 1- العضو اللي تتمنى تشوف شكله هو ........  كتير بس نفسى اشوف استاذى ماى روك وماما أمه و تاسونى دونا واستاذى النهيسى واستاذى فريدى وماما كاندى وماما هابى أنجل
> 
> 2- عضو تلقبه بسوبر ستار شباب المنتدى......  مالناش دعوة هههههههههه
> ...



ا*حم احم اولا نورت الموضوع ابو تربو 
ثانيا دخولك لاى موضوع بيزود حلاوته 
ثالثا بقى وده الاهم بالنسبة للاجابات ملناش دعوة دى 
ينفع كدا يعنى تبقى فى امتحان وتقوله ملناش دعوة 
اعمل ايه انا اوقتى اديك نص الدرجات هههههههههههههه 
اجاباتك كلها جميلة وبتلقائية شديدة فعلا 
نورت ابو ترررربو *


----------

